# Komme bei meinem Notebook nicht ins Bios



## Andreas Collard (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Notebook geschenkt bekommen, und zwar ein IBM ThinkPad 600E.
Ich muss bei dem Notebook im Bios etwas ändern.
Wie komme ich ins Bios?
Versucht habe ich es schon beim Hochfahren mit gedrückter Entf-Taste, klappt aber nicht.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Schöne Grüße 
Andreas


----------



## alois (28. Oktober 2004)

Versuch mal die anderen gängigen Tasten, also F1 oder F2


----------



## Sinac (28. Oktober 2004)

Ja, beim Thinkpad musste F1 gedrückt halten um reinzukommen.


----------

